# Is a 44mm Panerai too big for me?



## Tim99 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum and I hope you can help me starting my own collection of beautiful watches ;-)

Currently, I wear a 42mm Omega Seamaster Chrono and I'd like to add a new watch to the rotation. Candidates come from IWCs Flieger/Pilot series, Breitling (Navitimer, NT World), and some Panerai models. It should be a watch with a leather (or rubber) strap to complement my steel Omega, and preferably it should be from a "classic" line.

Yesterday, I tried a 40mm Panerai and a 44mm one (a 361). Personally, I liked the 44mm size more (looked more like a classic Panerai). However, I'm not the tallest person (1.74m) and I don't want the watch to look awkward/funny on my wrist.

So, what do you think in terms of size? Does it fit or would you recommend a watch that is slightly smaller (Navitimer, Rolex Submariner, etc.). Please be honest. For comparison purposes, I added a picture of my current 42mm Seamaster Chrono as well. Any comments are appreciated!


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

It looks borderline to me. Meaning, I think its ok, but its all about your comfort level (physically). If you think you can wear it comfortably, go for it. Otherwise, maybe the smaller size would be the better choice. 

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Looks okay,i'm less than 1,7 m tall,but I can wear the 372 though I felt more comfortable with 44mm models
the thing about wearing panerai is the learning curve,when I started wearing pam,I constantly bump it to almost anything(accidentally of course,I'm a bit of a klutz),but once I got used to it,i can wear it with no problem (bigger chances of scratching the case during strap changes than bumping it)
If you felt the 1950 case is too big,try the standard luminor case

Here are the comparison shots for 6,5 inches wrist

44 mm 1950 case









44 mm standard luminor case









44 mm luminor case with thicker bezel









47 mm


----------



## franzy (Jul 18, 2010)

I think it looks great. I think since you have big arms, it works. Like you said, 44mm is just a classic Panerai size.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

franzy said:


> I think it looks great. I think since you have big arms, it works. Like you said, 44mm is just a classic Panerai size.


+1

Go for it I say. :-!


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

I think it looks great and would stick with 44mm. It seems that Panerai is moving toward 47mm so at some point 44mm might seem small compared to others in their line. If you want something with a lower profile you can look at a Radiomir and/or a non-1950. There is also the 392 which is a 42mm Luminor with a 1950 case that might be a nice compromise.

I figure you should ask yourself two questions and answer them honestly. 1. How do you think it looks? and 2. Do you care what other people think of your watch size?

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

Go the 44, im your height and have 7.5 inch wrists and the 44 is perfect, even 47 would be fine


----------



## Tor (Sep 19, 2012)

Is the height real matter? I don't think so.

I think it looks ok. If it's comfortable for you and you like it, there is no reason to not wear it.


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

If you feel its too big then its too big.

Dont worry about what people think about something which is a personal choice.

If you felt it looked too big and people said it wasnt would it make it feel different when you wore it?


----------



## Mikeycanuk (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm the same height and my wrists are 6.6". I went from a small Tag Link series (15+yrs) to a PAM 243. A big change but I quickly got used to the extra weight and heft. I like it and beside I work out so it's not like the watch is out of place on me with the way I look and dress.


----------



## SergeyR (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks good to me , it is Panerai it should be big


----------



## Chrlee3000 (Feb 27, 2012)

I think it looks great on you. Panerai are bold but not ostentatious (sp) so although the watch looks large it does not come off as too large or overbearing.


----------



## stilo (Aug 11, 2009)

5'7" with a 7" flat wrist and I rock a Breitling Super Avenger (48.8mm) all the time! You'll get used to it fast. Do it, do it, do it...


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

The photos really help on this one!

I think the 44mm Panerai looks good. Your big enough to pull it off & if you want a big watch the 44 is a sane choice these days. Also, you might want to consider the new 392, at 42mm:

http://panerai.watchprosite.com/show-forumpost/fi-717/pi-5366608/ti-799068/gridviewer-1/

The P9000 movement is fantastic!


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

44mm is too big for me and not to my taste accordingly.

But 44mm looks good on you.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

I am 5'11" and a daily beater is the Omega SMP, the 44mm luminor case is right where it should be if I am getting a PAM. It wears smaller than the case size suggested, I would say it's right between a classic 41.5mm SMP and the PO XL


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

i think it looks Great :-! .!
you have a Big Forearm. which means you can pull it off very easily.!

i bet once you get used to the 44mm you're gonna have the Itch for a 47mms .(speaking from experience ;-)).


----------



## pbutten (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey! Get a PAM. You'll never regret it. Your other watches sure will, however. I have small wrists and the 47mm PAM372 rides and looks good on me. 
Be warned...the PAM bug is bad. Really bad.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Looking Good!


----------



## Mr. Panerai (Aug 5, 2012)

Its borderline, I think its where if you think its comfortable, then Its ok. I agree with you too in saying that 44mm is the classic Panerai. In my opinion the 40mm models look disproportionately small.


----------



## Mize (Feb 28, 2008)

I think it looks fine and honestly, it's something that people on watch forums worry far too much about. I currently own a 000, have a 6.75 inch flat wrist and I absolutely love it. The lugs dont hang over the edges of my wrist and I don't give a crap if some stranger on a watch forum looks at my wrist shot(which tends to exaggerate the size anyway)and tells me it looks too big. I am currently lusting after the 372 which is 47mm and I don't care about the size- I love the watch. 

The real question is do you love the watch or not? If so, then don't worry about other people and wear what you want. If you don't love it, then move on to something else. I get a feeling that if you're asking, then you're not comfortable with it for some reason. Remember though, other than watch forums I have never heard anyone out in the world say "Oh my God, that guys watch is way too big for him".


----------



## dduck (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes, way too big.


----------



## lasvagabond (Jun 19, 2015)

It's all subjective, who cares if other people think it's too big... at the end of the day wear it because you can. Life is too short.


----------



## Tha Baron (Apr 23, 2011)

This is a 3 year old thread, gents


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

dduck said:


> Yes, way too big.


Have you already posted your small watch obsession on every thread going back three years already? Give it a rest bud. Your taste is yours, not everyone else's.


----------



## Bladesfield (Jan 24, 2015)

I'd say you can pull it off, but it's at its limit. 44 is probably the biggest PAM you could pull off.

I went into a Panerai AD in NYC just this week and I could not pull off the 44. Maximum I could do is 42, which is a shame because I really liked the 560. I'll have to wait for them to put the P 5000 caliber in a 42mm case before I can get a Panerai.


Edit: Ah, didn't realize this thread was already 3 years old.


----------



## Clarvonn (May 3, 2013)

My 39 year old wrist is only slightly larger than my 9 yr old so , which is beyond sad, but the 42mm Pam 392 wears well on my wrist


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Looks fine, its meant to be big anyway 


Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------

